# Uneven water level in tank !



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

I have noticed now that the water level had dropped a bit in my tank that the water level at both ends is not the same. The water level is uneven and at one end of the tank the water level is higher than the other by about 1 1/2 inches could this be a problem ? what does it mean ? do I need to level the stand out ? could it be the floor ? will the tank crack from it ? anyone else have this problem ? thanks.....


----------



## RazorTeeth28 (Feb 17, 2003)

What size is the tank and kind of stand?
Is it just one side or a corner?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

mine does the same thing. i am in the basement and the foundation is a little unlevel so both my big tanks have an angle to the water. should be a problem unless its really uneve.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Dude, a 1.5 inch difference could be a huge problem...it is putting all the stress on joints not made to take it. get a level and see if it is the stand or the floor. You could also use a tape and measure the sides of the stand to see if they are =. I would get this taken care of quickly if you tank is a 55 gallon or larger. With smaller tanks it is not that big a deal.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

on closer inspection the tank is leaning to the right and to the front a bit. I dont know what the problem is ? the tank is level itself but the water level is off how is this possible ? should I be concerned?


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Is there a drain on the floor that could be making the tank lean to one corner? If you're in a basement they probably graded the floor so it would drain causing your stand, even if it's perfectly level in construction, to be uneven when sitting on the ground.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

measure from the floor to the lid to see if the tank itself was made wrong or warped( just an idea never tried it)


----------



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

If your water level is off 1.5 inches from end to end then your tank has to be out of level really bad!!

Your tank cant be level and your water level be off unless the tank is an inch and a half taller on one side!
I dont think that is the case!

How big of a level are you using?
If your tank is 4-6 feet long and you are using a 2 foot level then that is the problem you need a longer level!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

you need to put something under the stand of the other end like a 2x4 on its side, that is about 1.5" thick


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

its impossible for the tank to be level and the water to be that off. Something is wrong. I agree get a longer level. But i think that even the short level would tell you that the tank is uneven my that much. I has to be the stand or the floor.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

I am going to shimmy up the stand with some shimmys . someone who knows his stuff told me to drain the water out and shimmy up the stand. which I am going to do. I checked the level of the tank is the bobble went all the way to one side which means "something is wrong" its leaning forward by 2 inches maybe more and to the right side by about 1 1/2 inches. I am going to shimmy the tank up tommorrow ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

When you drain the tank, leave enough in to see when you get it level. I would leave about 3 or 4 inches above the substrate. Keep the old water, or as much as you can in buckets so the paramaters dont change much when you fill it back up.
Good Luck


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

keep us updated on how everything goes


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Problem solved. Went to the hardware store and bought some carpet. Moved the tank to a better more level location in my bedroom. Set it up leveled it. added 50% of water from the established tank and 50 % new water. ( water change taken care of for the week ) and changed the gravel to natural which looks better because the black gravel looked grey. Its now completely level on all sides and I am happy. thanks for your help and support. Perhaps one day baring a miracle I will help someone out instead of asking questions to get help. you guys are great.


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

I got the same problem, but mine is off a little less than half and inch. Should I worry about this? The water is slightly higher on the right side where I got my AC500 and two pieces of driftwood I don't know if this makes any difference because I have more equipment and decor on that side of the tank. Let me know if I should fix this.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

mine was off by almost 4 inches by the time I got around to fixing it. If your not worried about it. Its alot of trouble to fix. If you are. and you feel uneasy about it. Its worth it to fix it so its no longer a problem and you can relax. as for me .....


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

leaning to the front is a huge problem, I had my stand on one of my 55's leaning bout half inch to the back. One day I cam home and the stand gave way, good thing the wall stopped it from going any further. It was a nightmare, but tank was still good. Get it fixed immediately.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

I fixed it. ( read above ) and now its just about 1/8 of an inch off on one side but I no longer have the energy to care. Let the P's enjoy there home.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

good to hear that all is well. keep us updated.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

good to hear that we helped


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

whew! that was a close one


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Yo, I had the same problem with my sw tank. I used nickels to even it out. I was told to use them because they won't give any leeway after time. My 55g is a little uneven and so is my 75g. But its not so uneven as to be noticed or worry me. They have been running fine for a while now.


----------

